# what's the best oily skin product/routine that you've found so far??



## milamonster (Dec 24, 2010)

I have tried so many products and i now realize that it is not just products but routines and the way you apply the products. It seems i see alot of people just talking about certain products but i think its important to say  What is the best routine combo that you have found to work best for u? and how long do u stay matte?

  	I've found great success in Cosmedicine Medi-Matte  and this one is the best for me at least . I admit that i have a ridiculously oily tzone [not just slight oil but out of control, gross oil lol] area with the rest of my skin being pretty normal...so i've come to find that my face is always goign to be oily somewhat. i just want to touchup more like 1 time during the day, u know? so anayways, this stuff has a texture that is fine to me. i really don't think its a big of a deal as some are saying in reviews online. the key is just suck it up and spread it on ur face. my trick is that its best for the product to dry a bit on my skin befroe spreading it. actually i do this with any mattifying product...i know it makes it feel a bit tacky n like glue but this works for me! so weird...but anyways it then makes my skin instantly matte and last the longest. . i found it the cheapest on beauty.com


	ok so my whole routine, if ure interested is...
  	doing the Oil Cleansing Method (google it, using Olive & Castor oil) at night then i use aloe vera gel and a light moisturizer. some people break out from this ive read but my face is glowy like but not greasy n my face loooks like it has less pores than before. but in a good way.

  	in the morning i splash my face and cleanse with a cotton ball and WItch Hazel.
  	I then i apply a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia and then I apply a bit of  Medi-Matte. The best method I've found with these products is not to just sweep it in but to allow it to dry a bit on my skin and become tacky before patting and spreading it around.
  	I then use only powder as my makeup so i use Avon's loose translucent powder but the key is not to sweep it in but PRESS it in taking ur time. This alone seems to give my face coverage and makes it look pretty flawless but  then i put on some Mac studiofix for a bit of coverage.

  	My face lasts from anywhere ffrom 6am to 12 pm. Then i touch up by using an Elf blotting paper and pressing on Mac Blot Powder or Avon Pressed Translucent Powder. I don't touch up anymore throughout the day unless i'm goign out at night in which i repeat this last step.But before my face would probably be shiny at like 8 am or so... and today i actually was able to wear a tinted mositurizer and go shopping and not touch my face up and i was gone at least 5 hrs! that's a miracle for me lol. I'm Interested in seeing products and methods and routines people are using to get thier skin matte the longest.

  	thanks !


----------

